# Defy advance 2 question



## kelticknotts (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm starting to nose around at new bikes...my LBS has a 15 defy advanced 2 leftover in my size...can a 28 fit in the frame and fork? It comes with the 25 but would like to have the option of a 28...thank you and tell me how you like the bike overall! 

Also looking at. BMC gran fondo disc and niner rlt 9.....
Thanks again!


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

The LBS should be willing to try this for you. Surely they have a wheel they can stick on there?

I did this exact thing when I bought my Gran Fondo back in 2014 (asked them to try a wheel with a 28 Conti 4 Season, as that is all I ride anymore). They ended up putting a set of wheels with the 28s on the bike and let me test ride it that way. That was the deal maker for me.


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes 28s fit fine.


----------



## Chemist88 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a 2015 DefyAdvanced 2 and I like the bike a lot. This is my first carbon fiber bike, so I do not have much to compare it to. The bike feels comfortable to me on the rough roads in my area. I also have a 2011 defy 1 (aluminum) and I like both bike about the same. I do not really find the carbon bike to be significantly more comfortable or faster, just a different feel. I do like the disc brakes for the many short very steep hills in my area. I have not yet tried 28s, but I think I will next time I need new tires.


----------



## kelticknotts (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you guys!


----------



## gaff (Jun 9, 2014)

I am running 28s on wide rims (25mm outer / 20mm inner) and they measure just shy of 31mm. Still got nags of room. On these rims I think I could get 30mm file threads in.


----------

